# Is There A Collectors Market For Old School Film Cameras?



## WhatInThe (Jan 2, 2016)

They're probably individual collectors but is there a market of any signifigance for old school 35 mm cameras, the pocket cameras of the 70s or even the older disc camera's at this point. I have an old Konica 35mm that would probably be the most valuable.


----------

